# Looking for good solo vocal libraries



## Fleer (Mar 19, 2017)

Already have and love Realivox Ladies and Blue. Are there any other solo vocal libraries as good to be recommended?


----------



## mac (Mar 19, 2017)

I rate soundirons Gaia range, though they're probably not as flexible as the Realivox stuff.


----------



## thov72 (Mar 19, 2017)

I love Shevannai


----------



## Letis (Mar 19, 2017)

Perhaps try Etheral 2.0
The Producers of this Library, Stefano and Clara, are two really nice and friendly people.


----------



## Fleer (Mar 19, 2017)

Thanks guys. As for now I'm most pleased with Realivox Ladies, because of the five different "ladies" available. Haven't found another library as complete as that one yet. I think they're working on a male version to complement the Ladies. Would be nice indeed.


----------



## Oliver (Mar 19, 2017)

i like the new Auddict Calypso...


----------



## Fleer (Mar 19, 2017)

Oliver said:


> i like the new Auddict Calypso...


Interesting and apparently on launch sale: http://www.auddict.com/


----------



## wcreed51 (Mar 19, 2017)

Bela D Media !!


----------



## Fleer (Mar 19, 2017)

wcreed51 said:


> Bela D Media !!


Are they back? I thought they closed shop.


----------



## Jaap (Mar 19, 2017)

Depends on what you are after but I really love - https://www.bestservice.de/en/era_ii_vocal_codex.html


----------



## Quasar (Mar 19, 2017)

Jaap said:


> Depends on what you are after but I really love - https://www.bestservice.de/en/era_ii_vocal_codex.html


Man, I want this! The beautiful, Celtic sounding demo really got to me last Xmas... I hope it goes on sale at some point, as most of the Best Service Tarilonte stuff seems to. As it is, I don't have ERA II and it's rather pricey.

I'll echo Realivox Blue and Ethera 2.0, which are both great.


----------



## kurtvanzo (Mar 19, 2017)

I get a decent amount of use out of Clara's Vocal, which was free, then built into a decent library for $35 (I think) then morphed into this:
https://stefanomaccarelli.com/factory/
This soul edition is pretty unique, hadn't seen it before:


----------



## playz123 (Mar 19, 2017)

I mostly use Ethera I and II and also Shevannai. The Soprano and The Tenor from Soundiron contribute from time to time as well. The Etheras are very versatile, especially once you start chopping up phrases and syncing them, and the legato patches sound great. Vocalise is another useful library as well, but unfortunately the phrases can't be time synced easily.


----------



## playz123 (Mar 19, 2017)

Fleer said:


> Already have and love Realivox Ladies and Blue. Are there any other solo vocal libraries as good to be recommended?


Try Ethera with the Ladies....they work really well together.


----------



## jonathanprice (Mar 19, 2017)

In the last year, I've used Shevannai, Blue, Shout, and Vocalise on projects. I've got Soloists of Prague, but have only used that for opera mockups so far.


----------



## DSmolken (Mar 20, 2017)

Ethera's great, especially the true sampled legato, and can cover a lot of ground.

And on the weird side of things, I had a hand in making this freebie from female death metal vocals:

http://www.karoryfer.com/karoryfer-samples/wydawnictwa/marie-ork

Slowly working on a clean sung vocal...


----------



## Fleer (Mar 20, 2017)

Looking forward to that 
Meanwhile, any news on a male version of those wonderful Realivox Ladies?


----------



## Rob Elliott (Mar 20, 2017)

playz123 said:


> I mostly use Ethera I and II and also Shevannai. The Soprano and The Tenor from Soundiron contribute from time to time as well. The Etheras are very versatile, especially once you start chopping up phrases and syncing them, and the legato patches sound great. Vocalise is another useful library as well, but unfortunately the phrases can't be time synced easily.


Wow - love an use a LOT the Shev library but must of missed this Ethera set (1 and 2) - need both? Is 2 just a refinement of what they did with 1? The demos are 'swimming' in verb. Do they sound ok without all the verb? Thanks for letting me know. If positive on these answers I can see getting a lot of mileage on this one.


----------



## Fleer (Mar 20, 2017)

Isn't Ethera 2 more directed towards soul?


----------



## playz123 (Mar 20, 2017)

Rob Elliott said:


> Wow - love an use a LOT the Shev library but must of missed this Ethera set (1 and 2) - need both? Is 2 just a refinement of what they did with 1? The demos are 'swimming' in verb. Do they sound ok without all the verb? Thanks for letting me know. If positive on these answers I can see getting a lot of mileage on this one.


Hi Rob,
Yes, both libraries have reverb and delay added in the effects section, BUT both can be turned off completely, providing dry output. The patches in "Ethera 2" are more varied than in "Ethera Soul", which is Soul/Disco/Gospel oriented. At first someone might then think they don't need Ethera Soul, but I've found there are some really useful phrases and patches in it as well.

When deciding which vocal library to buy, one must definitely consider the type of music they are composing, and IMHO, there is no one library that does it all. For more ethereal stuff, Shevannai is a great choice, for more classical The Soprano and The Tenor work well. As I also mentioned, Vocalise is certainly very useful for many things, but syncing the phrases (or parts of them), for example, is not always easy. On the other hand, Ethera's phrases can be time synced, and even the starting point of the phrase can be offset. The one thing I suggest one must always do with Ethera is EQ it. Perhaps they could have done a slightly better job of dialing out a bit of harshness that occurs occasionally before releasing the library. But it certainly isn't a major deterrent.

I try to never push anyone towards any particular library, because I can almost guarantee that someone at some point may disagree.  But I'm always willing to offer an opinion about what I like. Hope that helps. Cheers!


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Mar 20, 2017)

I have and really like Ethera 1. Clara's voice really gets to me. There's a lot of processing on the samples out of the box but, can be switched off easily enough if you want to do your own thing.
edit - too slow @playz123 has beat me to it.

Also really like Shevannai. It can pull me in too and evaporate hours.

I have and enjoy using Blue too.

As for most of these vocal libraries they might lack the flexibility of Realivox Ladies (I don't have them) as there are several different voices sampled there.


----------



## Quasar (Mar 20, 2017)

Fleer said:


> Isn't Ethera 2 more directed towards soul?



Nope. Ethera 2.0 is a descendant of original Ethera and before that the free Clara. 2.0 was (is?) free for version one owners of Ethera. Additionally, there is a Soul Edition library by the same developer that is a whole different offering. (I have Clara & Ethera 1 & 2 but not Soul.)

And off the beaten track and wonderful is Cinematique Instruments' Interval Les Femmes. I almost posted about this in the obsessive/addicted thread because it's simply sublime, though it may not be everyone's cup of tea:

http://www.cinematique-instruments.com/page_interval_lesfemmes.php


----------



## Fleer (Mar 20, 2017)

I have the (originally free) Clara but still want to get Ethera. And definitely Les Femmes!


----------



## Fleer (Mar 20, 2017)

SoNowWhat? said:


> I have and enjoy using Blue too.
> 
> As for most of these vocal libraries they might lack the flexibility of Realivox Ladies (I don't have them) as there are several different voices sampled there.


Yeah, wish Realivox Blue was as flexible as Realivox Ladies. Love those different voices.


----------



## kurtvanzo (Mar 20, 2017)

Fleer said:


> Yeah, wish Realivox Blue was as flexible as Realivox Ladies. Love those different voices.



Actually to me Blue is more flexible than the ladies (I have both) because you can make words and phrases, it does almost everything (even saving built phrases and loading them into other projects). While other vocal libraries are limited to vowels or latin phrases. Hadn't heard Les Femmes before but after watching the walkthrough it sounds just like blue without all the wordbuilding. Seems very limited (once they start telling me the breath/inhales are one of the three articulations, I start to question the usefulness of the library). And they claim there are three voices but I'm not sure I could tell them apart in a blind test. Really wish someone would do more voices (men, altos, r&b vocals) with the flexibility and wordbuilder that blue has. Even it's built in voice stacker is very uncommon (ok, LF can do intervals, but can't I just play that?)


----------



## Fleer (Mar 21, 2017)

Quite true about Blue, yet sadly only one voice, while Ladies has five. I have (and love) both too. Now let's have some men


----------



## bigcat1969 (Mar 21, 2017)

How does Ethera 2.0 compare to Blue as far as word building?
Anyone have examples of these that they have used? I'm always curious about digital singers.
Also does anyone know what version of Blue is the latest? I'm not sure if I have the newest version or not.


----------



## kurtvanzo (Mar 21, 2017)

bigcat1969 said:


> How does Ethera 2.0 compare to Blue as far as word building?
> Anyone have examples of these that they have used? I'm always curious about digital singers.
> Also does anyone know what version of Blue is the latest? I'm not sure if I have the newest version or not.



Latest version of Blue is 1.4 (comes up in top left corner of instrument in yellow type when you first open the instrument), there were some significant improvements with this version, so if you don't have it check your emails and spam folders ([email protected]) or contact support with your serial# (also displayed on instrument upper left) for the free update.

No other vocal instrument except East West Symphonic Choir and Virharmonic choirs and solos have a wordbuilder. I like SC, but it's a bit to deal with, and VC is decent, but the solo's (perhaps because it was done in eastern europe) does not do english especially well. Blue is the only one I know that is as clear as it is, and the latest update is very solid.

The ladies are great, and they do give you vowels and short phrases that you can build on, just not a full word builder like blue.


----------



## zacnelson (Mar 21, 2017)

I really love 8dio's Studio Sopranos and also Jenifer. Here's one of my tracks with Studio Sopranos:


----------



## kurtvanzo (Mar 21, 2017)

Fleer said:


> Quite true about Blue, yet sadly only one voice, while Ladies has five. I have (and love) both too. Now let's have some men



Mike has been working on the men, but it's a considerable amount of work since I believe he wants to incorporate much of what was learned on the updates to blue, and just make the best instrument possible. Also he has to work on other instruments at the same time, since sales of the vocal instruments are not usually as high as his other instruments. I believe this is because many TV and Movie composers don't use vocals usually (they can interfere with dialog in the mix) and many singer/songwriters use their own voice (that's the point I suppose). Hopefully he will be able to release the men soon. I know he continues to hear from some customers that they would love to see it.

Also I think many people have an aversion to wordbuilding (though not me), perhaps the process of building, trying, tweaking, mixing is too much for some. Symphonic Choirs was the first to release long ago, and is a complete wordbuilder with many tweaks (even crossfade tweaks between syllables) so it may have scared many off from wordbuilding. But to me it works great. Wish there were more.


----------



## Rodney Money (Mar 21, 2017)

zacnelson said:


> I really love 8dio's Studio Sopranos and also Jenifer. Here's one of my tracks with Studio Sopranos:



Zac, this piece needs to be more than "just another track," you need to write it out for SSAA or SATB and get it published! Wonderful job.


----------



## germancomponist (Mar 21, 2017)

Hire a good singer!


----------



## zacnelson (Mar 21, 2017)

Rodney Money said:


> Wonderful job.


Thanks Rodney! I doubt I'll be doing any more work on it though


----------



## kurtvanzo (Mar 21, 2017)

zacnelson said:


> I really love 8dio's Studio Sopranos and also Jenifer. Here's one of my tracks with Studio Sopranos:



Funny that the walkthroughs of Studio Sopranos don't mention you can solo the voices (in fact on it's product page it says it's 3 groups of 3 divisi sopranos, that you only get control over each divisi group), yet in your older post you mention that you can get just a solo voice out of it, is that right?
http://vi-control.net/community/threads/8dio-jennifer-vs-studio-soprano-lacrimosa-vs-requiem.46772/

Also at the end of the walkthrough (Nov, 2015) 8Dio says they plan on expansions for Jennifer and to include her voice in other instruments. Have they done this or made any indication to you via email? Since you are an owner I'm guessing they would let you know first. The articulations for both these instruments seem kind of limited to me considering the price, but the sound is wonderful when you can use it.


----------



## zacnelson (Mar 21, 2017)

I think Studio Sopranos is 3 sopranos, not 9 - there are 3 faders in the interface and it sounds like just 3 voices when they're all playing. I could be wrong though. 

I haven't heard anything about an expansion for Jenifer! Jenifer is excellent, but you can't do all the vowel sounds which SS excels in. When I did Shield Maiden I was looking for that layered Enya-like sound, so I didn't need it to have a solo vocal sound.


----------



## bigcat1969 (Mar 21, 2017)

Blue is great for my forthcoming (though possibly not in this file time) RPG set on the island of gibber...



To answer the obvious question yes I am insane, after all I came up with the surprise piano, what more evidence is needed.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Mar 21, 2017)

zacnelson said:


> I think Studio Sopranos is 3 sopranos, not 9 - there are 3 faders in the interface and it sounds like just 3 voices when they're all playing. I could be wrong though.
> 
> I haven't heard anything about an expansion for Jenifer! Jenifer is excellent, but you can't do all the vowel sounds which SS excels in. When I did Shield Maiden I was looking for that layered Enya-like sound, so I didn't need it to have a solo vocal sound.


I have Jennifer and haven't heard anything from 8Dio about updates. I am aware that it was mentioned in the walk through video, and I was expecting to have heard something by now - I guess not.


----------



## Fleer (Mar 21, 2017)

kurtvanzo said:


> Mike has been working on the men, but it's a considerable amount of work since I believe he wants to incorporate much of what was learned on the updates to blue, and just make the best instrument possible. Also he has to work on other instruments at the same time, since sales of the vocal instruments are not as high as his other instruments. I believe this is because many TV and Movie composers don't use vocals usually (they can interfere with dialog in the mix) and many singer/songwriters use their own voice (that's the point I suppose). Hopefully he will be able to release the men soon. I know he continues to hear from some customers that they would love to see it.
> 
> Also I think many people have an aversion to wordbuilding (though not me), perhaps the process of building, trying, tweaking, mixing is too much for some. Symphonic Choirs was the first to release long ago, and is a complete wordbuilder with many tweaks (even crossfade tweaks between syllables) so it may have scared many off from wordbuilding. But to me it works great. Wish there were more.


Sure hope he will include different male singers like he did in Realivox Ladies.


----------



## kurtvanzo (Mar 21, 2017)

Fleer said:


> Sure hope he will include different male singers like he did in Realivox Ladies.


This is the plan.


----------



## kurtvanzo (Mar 21, 2017)

bigcat1969 said:


> Blue is great for my forthcoming (though possibly not in this file time) RPG set on the island of gibber...
> 
> 
> 
> To answer the obvious question yes I am insane, after all I came up with the surprise piano, what more evidence is needed.



Insanity can be great.  I admit to spending hours myself typing into Blue and seeing what comes out. Non-music people I know are rarely impressed by instruments, but blue singing to them? Gets them everytime.


----------



## kurtvanzo (Mar 21, 2017)

zacnelson said:


> I think Studio Sopranos is 3 sopranos, not 9 - there are 3 faders in the interface and it sounds like just 3 voices when they're all playing. I could be wrong though.
> 
> I haven't heard anything about an expansion for Jenifer! Jenifer is excellent, but you can't do all the vowel sounds which SS excels in. When I did Shield Maiden I was looking for that layered Enya-like sound, so I didn't need it to have a solo vocal sound.



Could you check when you get a chance and see if the Studio Sopranos are 3 solos or 3 sets of 3? Ironically this feature is what keeps me from buying SS (I'd really rather have 3 soloists I can control than divisi) but this is from their website:

" the Studio Sopranos instrument was created with 9 sopranos, recorded in separate “divisis” of 3. Composers have individual control over each of the 3 divisi groups, offering great flexibility in section size and character."


----------



## DSmolken (Mar 22, 2017)

bigcat1969 said:


> Blue is great for my forthcoming (though possibly not in this file time) RPG set on the island of gibber...
> 
> 
> 
> To answer the obvious question yes I am insane, after all I came up with the surprise piano, what more evidence is needed.



Gibberish is an area where virtual singers do have a big advantage over human ones.


----------



## Fleer (Mar 23, 2017)

Wow, those sweet Realivox Ladies are only $99 now. Crazy. If I didn't have them already


----------



## WindcryMusic (Mar 23, 2017)

Fleer said:


> Wow, those sweet Realivox Ladies are only $99 now. Crazy. If I didn't have them already



Where are you seeing this? Still says $399 for me.

Edit: Found it, at AudioPlugin.Deals. Is this a reputable site? I've not bought from them before.


----------



## kurtvanzo (Mar 23, 2017)

WindcryMusic said:


> Where are you seeing this? Still says $399 for me.
> 
> Edit: Found it, at AudioPlugin.Deals. Is this a reputable site? I've not bought from them before.


http://vi-control.net/community/thr...vox-ladies-from-realitone.60787/#post-4068786
Yes, there are many here that have bought from them before. They just started posting last year.


----------



## Fleer (Mar 23, 2017)

Yeah, they're fine. Got some great libraries from them lately. Go ahead. Hope they'll do the same when Realivox Men comes out


----------



## Ah_dziz (Mar 23, 2017)

Yowza. I paid more for blue than the whole women collection is going for now. People should jump on this deal.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Mar 23, 2017)

kurtvanzo said:


> Insanity can be great.  I admit to spending hours myself typing into Blue and seeing what comes out. Non-music people I know are rarely impressed by instruments, but blue singing to them? Gets them everytime.


My kids love it.


----------



## Fleer (Mar 24, 2017)

The more I think of it, this current deal on Realivox Ladies for $99 is just crazy. As I see it, I still consider it the best vocal library I have. Incredible sound and versatility. Teresa is my favorite of the five voices


----------



## Fleer (Mar 24, 2017)

Meanwhile, looking forward to Realivox Lads


----------



## Fleer (Mar 31, 2017)

In that Voice of Gaia series from SoundIron, I prefer Strawberry to Francesca, but there's also Bryn, a remarkable male (tenor) library.


----------



## StefanoM (Jun 14, 2017)

Hi Guys , don't miss Ethera Soundscapes.

It Has also a great Vocal Instrument ( and of course , arp, synth , texture etc etc ) and is a perfect combination with Ethera 2.0

Soon Free 1.2 Upgrade with a new Phrase Legato Playable ( also in poly mode for choirs) , great for slow awesome performance.


----------



## Rowy (Jun 14, 2017)

Vocaloid?

https://www.vocaloid.com/en/


----------



## bigcat1969 (Jun 14, 2017)

This guy has tons of songs featuring vocaloid to give you some idea. Sounds like a robot singing to me but it does have good articulation.
https://soundcloud.com/steven-wagenheim


----------



## DSmolken (Jun 14, 2017)

Vocaloid is kinda fiddly, and takes time, but you get total control of note transitions and vibrato, if you feel like fiddling. For singing lyrics takes a lot of effort to get it to be as non-robotic as possible, but for backing vocals or vowel legato it can be a powerful tool without being quite as much of a time sink.

Aler/Ego is a synth that's playable in real time, so you can control glide times and vibrato and stuff while playing parts in live. That makes it another option... I'd say it's not quite there yet but hey, it's free and so are a couple of the voices (though the one I made is a female death metal vocal, useful if you need to synthesize alien insects or dinosaurs, but...), and some vocals that are in the works should be much better for this kind of thing. Here's a video I made about how that works:


----------



## kurtvanzo (Jun 14, 2017)

StefanoM said:


> Hi Guys , don't miss Ethera Soundscapes.
> 
> It Has also a great Vocal Instrument ( and of course , arp, synth , texture etc etc ) and is a perfect combination with Ethera 2.0
> 
> Soon Free 1.2 Upgrade with a new Phrase Legato Playable ( also in poly mode for choirs) , great for slow awesome performance.




There seems to be some issues with this: long menu list to scroll through when choosing articulations and a legato that's not great. Here's a review that goes through the pros and cons:


----------



## StefanoM (Jun 15, 2017)

The legato is good.. I use it very much in my works.

The Menu list is only when you are choosing " wave raw samples" for edit synth instruments to create new sounds.

This reviews is just a little bit a " rough review " and a fast review and it does not reflect real value of the library .

I suggest you to see the several videos walkthrough and demo video tutorial on you tube.

I think that the "reviews" are important... 
but in some cases they may be misleading in particular when is only 1 reviews and a short reviews.

Much better see the live walktrough for a own opinion.

Have you listen the new phrase legato 1.2 upgrade video ? I Think that is very good and unique. Because you can play (so you can compose your melody ) real phrases with a great realism , as you can hear.

Clara's VOCAL ?? Maybe you mean Ethera 1.1 ? Because Clara's Vocal is a different product from Ethera 2.0 and Ethera Soundscapes sorry, and is an older version no longer supported.

Anyway all the samples of Ethera SoundsCapes are new. No same contents with Ethera 2.0 or Claras' Vocal.





kurtvanzo said:


> There seems to be some issues with this: long menu list to scroll through when choosing articulations and a legato that's not great. Here's a review that goes through the pros and cons:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kurtvanzo (Jun 15, 2017)

StefanoM said:


> The legato is good.. I use it very much in my works.
> 
> The Menu list is only when you are choosing " wave raw samples" for edit synth instruments to create new sounds.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info, I'll look at the other videos. Sorry for the confusion, I must have been thinking of the older library. I'll edit my post. Do you work for/with Zero-G? You seem to have more inside knowledge than most.


----------



## Fleer (Jun 15, 2017)

I believe Stefano is the developer from when Clara started as a free library. He's got fingers of gold.


----------



## micrologus (Jul 1, 2017)

I bought Ethera Soul (there is a great price actually by BestService) and the quality is really good.


----------



## Ashermusic (Jul 1, 2017)

Love the Realivox singers.


----------



## Jonathan S (May 5, 2018)

I'm confused. Is there a good library of vocal soloists that includes tenors and basses? Mostly I just see female vocals. Also "cinematic" is fine [I work in movies and we record actual vocalists and choirs]. But for my work, which requires making demo mock-ups, I need solo vocals - soprano through bass - that are dry, that I can then manipulate as needed.


----------



## Hans-Peter (May 5, 2018)

VSL Solo Voices is great!


----------



## AllanH (May 5, 2018)

SoundIron's Voices of Rapture has solo soprano, alto, Tenor, bass, "ensemble" and (true to form) a few processed instruments.

The Soprano is a bit "operatic" in comparison to the other soloists, but still excellent.


----------



## ctsai89 (May 15, 2018)

thov72 said:


> I love Shevannai



I have it but I'm hugely dissapointed. There is no dynamic crossfade for it.


----------



## Heledir (May 16, 2018)

I have EW Voices of Passion, EW Voices of Empire and @TARI's ERA II Medieval Legends: Vocal Codex.

Of the three, I'd recommend the latter. Though obviously it's not classical solo voices, if that's is what you're after.


----------



## Ultraxenon (May 16, 2018)

I use Jenifer from 8dio and all the Soundiron stuff. Voices of Gaia is really good


----------



## Ultraxenon (May 16, 2018)

Jonathan S said:


> I'm confused. Is there a good library of vocal soloists that includes tenors and basses? Mostly I just see female vocals. Also "cinematic" is fine [I work in movies and we record actual vocalists and choirs]. But for my work, which requires making demo mock-ups, I need solo vocals - soprano through bass - that are dry, that I can then manipulate as needed.


Soundiron has bass vocal library, i had for a year or two, and used it just once it sounds ok, but the legato is a bit odd sometimes.


----------



## Kroneis (May 16, 2018)

I've yet to try a solo vocal library that dont sound awkward and offputting to me. I guess the realivox libraries come the closest, but still. I try to record vocals whenever possible. Even if its from fiverr, it still adds so much to the track compared to samples (imo).


----------



## shakuman (May 16, 2018)

Heledir said:


> I have EW Voices of Passion, EW Voices of Empire and @TARI's ERA II Medieval Legends: Vocal Codex.
> 
> Of the three, I'd recommend the latter. Though obviously it's not classical solo voices, if that's is what you're after.



Still I can't believe EW did Voices of Empire library!!


----------



## TTU (Aug 7, 2018)

Good suggestions guys, any new stuff since May worth having a look at?


----------



## tim727 (Aug 8, 2018)

Shevannai is great but I much prefer the "Celtia" singer from Eduardo Tarilonte's "Vocal Codex" (which someone else already mentioned). Ever since that other lib came out I have only used Shevannai for the whispers and spoken phrases patches. To me Shevannai on average sounds a little less realistic, though it is a bit more robust feature wise I'd say when comparing directly to Celtia. That said, Vocal Codex has additional content beyond Celtia, all of which -- in my opinion -- is quite nice as well. Particularly for anything ethnic or stuff with an "early" or medieval sound.


----------



## Will Blackburn (Nov 17, 2018)

I'd like to hear a mockup of this using only kontakt libs


----------



## campbell2002 (Feb 8, 2022)

Fleer said:


> Already have and love Realivox Ladies and Blue. Are there any other solo vocal libraries as good to be recommended?


Can anybody recommend anything that can handle quick staccato runs? I'd like to be able to do 16th notes at 85 bpm. It can be a simple "La" or any sound really, but it needs to have a natural release and stay in tempo.


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Feb 8, 2022)

Oliver said:


> i like the new Auddict Calypso...





Fleer said:


> Interesting and apparently on launch sale: http://www.auddict.com/


Beautiful 

On a side note, does anyone know how Auddict creates those videos with the MIDI notes moving by on the bottom of the video? Such a cool effect


----------

